# acrylic



## chadasmus (Dec 26, 2009)

does anyone now if there is a certain type of acrylic that you use for building tanks? I see that there is a couple of different kinds, like cast cell and extruded. I want to build a tank with acrylic, so if anyone can tell me that would be great!!!!!


----------



## chadasmus (Dec 26, 2009)

well if anyone is interested i finnally found out that cell cast is apparently the best acrylic for aquariums, why i don't know but that is the word that i have been hearing.


----------

